# Field recording advice



## SomeKindaThing (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi all,

Does anyone have experience using a field recorder, such as the Zoom H6 or Sony D-100? Specifically, I'm thinking of picking one up to record some "found sound" type of samples to turn into unusual percussion instruments. Will the built-in mics/pre-amps be sufficient?

Thanks!


----------



## d.healey (Jan 25, 2017)

I have a tascam DR-40, they are very good although I use external mics most of the time.


----------



## studiostuff (Jan 25, 2017)

I've used the Zoom, and have used them with the included mics and with external mics. I think the built-in stuff will be fine for found sound sorts of field sampling. I'd recommend getting iZotope's RX-5 Advanced to use on your samples to clean them up and focus them for EQ and level.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 25, 2017)

For found sound I think the Zoom or a Tascam are perfect even an iPhone can work well.

I would also recommend a program to organize your sound. I use Audio Finder.

Izotope for editing is a great idea as well.


----------



## rupect (Jan 25, 2017)

in my experience, the internal mics on the D-100 are in a different league (by a large margin) than the others. I rented the H6 and made some useful recordings, and later bought a D-100. Zoom/tascam/Roland recorders are good recorders with XLRs for good mics with some consumer level built-in mics. D-100 is a very good stereo mic with a recorder attached (and no XLRs, though they say the built-in preamps are very good, you've just got to come at them on a 1/8th inch connector).


----------



## Anders Wall (Jan 25, 2017)

I second what @rupect wrote.
But, this is a big but, the small "microphone" connector makes usage external mics impossible. It just don't work.

The Zoom H6 has a lot of ins but the display is really hard to read when it's sunny.
I haven't tried the H5, perhaps it's screen is better.
The Roland R26 has two great preamps but the built-ins are not that good. 
If you can find a seconhand Fostex FR-2 or a Sounddevices you'll get premium preamps for field recordings.
Just make sure you get external battery for the Fostex, it eats AA-batteries like they where candy.
Best,
Anders


----------



## heisenberg (Jan 25, 2017)

I use the Sony PCM-D50, the predecessor to the D100 and a Sound Devices 633. The mics on the D50 are accurate and super sensitive. You absolutely should buy the deadcat muff to go over the Sony D100, if you go that route. For simple sound grabs and convenience with stellar quality I would heartily recommend the Sony. Sound Devices are great but a different animal, a big spend and it is a bag mixer/recorder. You also have to get a superb microphone like a MKH series Sennheiser or a hypercardioid or a shotgun that has a noise floor similar to the MKH series, if you go the Sound Devices route. These mics are far north of $1,000.

The noise floor on the Sony is very good, super quiet with the built in mics.

The well regarded Sound Designer, Richard Devine, uses both a Sony D100 and the Zoom H6 along with a Sound Devices unit like 744T, might be something else by now. 

For grabbing samples and field recordings fast, it is hard to beat the Sony but you don't get the external mic capability of the Zoom.

If you live near a big city, you may have a retail store that has the Zoom on the floor, the Sony will be harder to find. Bring your own headphones if you do this.


----------



## Jake (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm assuming that you haven't made a decision yet since you only started this thread yesterday, so I have some thoughts.

The D100 is around $750.

A Zoom F4 is $700. Yes, you will still need some mics. And no, it's not exactly as portable as the D100.

Of course you have to decide just how much money is the limit, and just how portable is portable.

However. The Zoom F4 is truly in a class by itself in the realm of field recording at it's price point. There is nothing right now that can come close. You would have expandability well into future needs should you find that you desire to capture more than field/found sound. In order to beat the F4 you need to jump to the Zoom F8 and from there into the class of Sound Devices (at 3-4 times the price).

I personally was going to get the H6 since it has XLR inputs, but when the F4 was announced I waited for the reviews and now own one. It's really nice, and I'm so glad that I did not spend my money on an H6 style device. The H6 is a fine device, but it's just doesn't have the feature set of the F4.

You can find some used mics in the market that would get you started for a discount and still beat what the D100 could do for you in terms of features.

So it just comes down to size and price, that suits your needs.

It's just money after all! 

P.S. The F4 can also be used as an audio interface for your computer should the need arise. It uses dual cards for redundancy, can capture a second recording of the original with separate settings as a safety/backup recording, functions that you only find in higher end devices like the Sound Devices gear. Seems to me that the D100 is a whole lot of money to spend on something that is somewhat of a one trick pony, but I've never used one.


----------



## SomeKindaThing (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks for the tips, all! I'm leaning toward the H6 because it seems like the best bang for the buck. Having built-in phantom power and the ability to use external mics with regular XLR jacks is a definite plus.


----------



## Niah2 (Jan 27, 2017)

I don't want to derail the thread but I have a question. I have a Zoom H4 and I was wondering if adding a couple of external mics, say the rodes NT5, will make much of a difference on recording acoustic instruments.

thanks


----------



## DMerkel (Jan 27, 2017)

I picked up a Tascam DR-40 for the same reasons stated in your original question, SKT. I was in northwest Montana, staying on Flathead Lake, for work. One day in particular was fairly clear and calm, with only a light wind. I set the DR-40 on a large rock that jutted out into the lake about 2 feet or so, and set the mics in the A-B pattern. The waves were coming in right to left, looking out toward the lake. I posted the recording as a loopable file on soundcloud. The only editing was finding cut points for looping; no mastering fx. Have a listen.

EDIT: I had the optional fuzzy windscreen over the mics to minimize wind noise.


----------



## Niah2 (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone? I want to know if adding a couple of rode NT5 to my zoom will improve anything or is it a wasted of money?


----------



## Jake (Jan 30, 2017)

Niah2 said:


> Anyone? I want to know if adding a couple of rode NT5 to my zoom will improve anything or is it a wasted of money?



As I see it, that really depends on a couple of things.

First off, will YOU hear the difference between the built in mics of the H4 vs. the NT5's? And only you can answer that question, simply because we have no idea how critical your ear is or your requirements are. There are those who would never hear the difference and those what will pick it up right away.

Second, is this a matter of needing the flexibility of mic placement that you would get with a pair of NT5's over the fixed position of the capsule mic on the H4? If so, then of course the only way to get that is with external mics.

Also, if you are going to be doing stereo recording with a pair of mics, then conventional wisdom says you need to get a matched pair, which will up the cost a bit.


----------



## Niah2 (Jan 30, 2017)

Thank you so much Jake, that helps


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 30, 2017)

that Zoom H6 looks great. 

now, seems it has 6 inputs but only will record stereo and not 6 channels? can someone confirm?




how are the mics and pre? 
i might get some neumann km184 mics but wondering about the onboard ones


----------



## Niah2 (Jan 31, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> that Zoom H6 looks great.
> 
> now, seems it has 6 inputs but only will record stereo and not 6 channels? can someone confirm?
> 
> ...




Is the sound quality of the Zoom H6 better than the H4? Or is it just a matter of features?


----------



## Jake (Jan 31, 2017)

Niah2 said:


> Is the sound quality of the Zoom H6 better than the H4? Or is it just a matter of features?



https://www.learnlightandsound.com/blog/2015/06/29/zoom-h6-my-impressions-after-4-weeks

I think this guy addresses your question.


----------



## Niah2 (Feb 1, 2017)

thank you Jake, you are helping me a lot


----------



## Nmargiotta (Feb 1, 2017)

I recently was on a shoot grabbing SFX and doing some foley for an Ad and used a H4n but bypassed the pres (which to me are the biggest bust with those) and used a sound devices MP2 for the pre and was blown away! Granted I was using a MKH 418 which is a fantastic mix, but to me bypassing the pres on the ZOOM did wonders. If you go ZOOM H4n is a great unit and you can find them relatively cheap. You can always use the onboard mica and slowly upgrade your rig as you need. One thing that you have to consider with field recording is organization and file naming/structure. The F4 and F8 are much better on this end of things with using external USB keypad, etc.


----------

